# Copper bolusing...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know there are lots of topics on this, sorry when I searched I get a zillion different things, lol

How much copper do you give? 
What size capsules do you buy? where can I get them?

I used to have it written down, but it's not in my current goat notebook.

Edited to add:

where is the best place to get a gram scale? would walmart have a cheap one?

And has anyone used the marshmallow like on this link?
http://www.goatspots.com/copper.html

I'd love to do the marshmallow if possible or anything similar...sounds easier, especially since I don't have a pill popper to get the pills into the back of the mouth...lol


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

For adult Nubians, I have always just divided one of the 12.5 cow/calf bolus into 3rds for the adults (so ends up being about 4 grams each). That's probably less than I'm supposed to, but they also get loose goat mineral & I don't want to O.D. it. 
I get the "0" size empty gel caps (health food store & I think I saw them online @ jeffers). 
After experimenting with all kinds of treats (as opposed to stuffing a capsule down their throats), I found one recently that was the biggest hit of all! Chewy granola bars! Just "oats and honey" flavor ~ not the ones with chocolate chips & candy coating, nothing fancy. I wrapped each capsule in 1/3 of a granola bar & I've never seen copper capsules disappear that fast.  I was very popular at the moment, and ended up sprinting to the fence-line to outrun them, since they were determined to get the granola wrapper out of my hand. 

I've never tried the marshmallow, but it sounds even better than granola bars!

While I really detest the "big box" stores, Walmart does carry a scale for $20, that is great for measuring grams. Originally purchased it for soap making & it's turned into a "must have" for so many things. 

I do have enough 12.5g bolus caps to last my little herd for the next decade, and I have lots of the empty gel caps. If you want to p.m. me, I would be happy to send you some for just what I paid for them.

Robin


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, I tried the marsh mellow thing...they would not touch it! And, screamed and fought when I tried to "force" them to try it. I finally got a big capsule down. But, it wasn't easy. I purchased a balling gun and I'll use it on the rest soon.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

My big bucks I just used the calf sized capsules and took a little out if needed and used the a gun, its way to big to use on my does though. I tried the marshmallow thing, they wouldn't eat them when they realized there was something it it. Tried bread too, they just chew it up and then spit the capsule everywhere. Some of my piggy goats will eat the small capsules if I put them in some grain with a molasses.
I am sure most of us have a bunch we could share, I know I do! Let me know if you need any.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

We used the marshmallow method... about 1/3 of them LOVED it and scarfed it right down, the rest had to be force fed the marshmallow goodness -- meaning I got LOTS of sticky wet copper mess on my hands ... They DID eventually take it, it was just a lot harder than they make it appear on the research I did.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's one place to get them, the link's been posted here on TGS a few times recently - http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-363567.html

Also I will PM you with information on another source that was passed on to me and is where I got mine from. (because I don't know if she wants her email made public)

Dosage is 1.5 grams per 33lbs. I tried the marshmallow thing, but they crunched the rods and I'd read they aren't supposed to do that because the rods just pass through their system then instead of staying in the rumen, so knowing my girls LOVE banana, I mashed one, thinned it just a bit with some water, broke open the capsules and stirred the rods in. Then I let them lick it up - they slurped it right down. At any rate, it appears to be working.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

ACK the marshmallow method was a total bomb for me!

I really thought my chow hounds would scarf it down, nada, nope, NO! 

Someone here on the forums suggested cutting off the end of a syringe and putting the rods in that, then using probios as a plug and use it like a balling gun. I have a gal that spit most of her marshmallow out and I noticed her coat getting rough so re bolused with that method and it worked!

I found a gram scale online at amazon and think I paid around $10 (added a 500 gram weight to zero it and a couple other items to get free shipping)..


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I ordered mine through Valley Vet. https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.htm ... er%20bolus
(it looks like it's on sale right now)

I cut the end of a syringe (the whole top) and pour the needed amount and then cap it off with this 
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.htm ... os%20paste

I use the biggest syringe so I can put it in the back of their mouth and just shoot it in. Most will swallow it right down, but sometimes I have to have another syringe on hand with water or molasses in it to make sure they have swallowed all of it. 
BTW I was told by several other people who bolus that in a syringe it is roughly 1cc per 60lbs. It's pretty easy to pull the plunger down to what ever cc line, pour the rods from the capsule then cap it off. No scale required


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I get every thing from valley vet. I dont get the copper that is on sale, even when its on sale the big ones are cheaper. They only have one size of cap. and I get that one. I have a scale I got from target but since my goats are in need of copper I dont weigh it any more just fill the caps. Then they have the balling gun size small, I think its $1 something. I tryed EVERYTHING to get the copper down them, bread, drench, syringe none of those worked. I got the balling gun and had issues with that. I didnt want to hurt them and would not put it far enough back, but then I got mad at this one doe and shoved it far back and it worked. Now I am a bolusing pro lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> Here's one place to get them, the link's been posted here on TGS a few times recently - http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-363567.html


Have you got them from there before? It is kind of funny I just got a catalog in the mail today from them and have never used them before. On the front of the catalog it had a sticker saying it now had "Ultra Cruz Goat Copper Bolus" "NOW AVAILABLE" lol

I had never heard of them before and would actual like to get some pre-made instead of my current method.

I actually had been using copper sulfate since my uncle always recommended it and he has a guy in town we can get it from. It is funny he has done it for so long he does not even measure it. He can pinch up the perfect amount each time and you can weigh it out after his pinch and its like clock work and exact each time.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I've not, never heard of them until I saw the posts here... and then got that catalog in the mail yesterday, lol. I suspect it has something to do with address sharing - Jeffer's, maybe?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> I've not, never heard of them until I saw the posts here... and then got that catalog in the mail yesterday, lol. I suspect it has something to do with address sharing - Jeffer's, maybe?


Maybe I order a lot of stuff through Jeffers! Thanks! Humm I think they put us all on the same mailing list. They look to have a lot of things at ok prices too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so we're thinking we'll just do the adults, we only have 4 of them, and they are the ones I am most concerned about right now. Think we may wait and do the young does when they are yearlings since they do get more grain and eat more minerals than the adults. 

I don't have the scale, couldn't find one. If the 1cc per 60lbs is accurate I could do that. Is it true that it's 2 grams for kids and 4 grams for adults? If so we could divide it up int sections. 

I think we will try marshmallows or some peanut butter on bread and mush the copper inside. I know they like peanut butter... my 5yo was sharing a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich with our herd queen today, and everyone wanted their share LOL
Praying this works...I think they can live the torture of getting a treat stuffed down their throat once a year with good benefits LOL


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just be sure the goats eat that sandwich and not your daughter :wink: 

Everything I have read says 2 gm for kids and 4 gm for adults. But I would start out with 2 gm for everyone if it was me just starting and if they are getting other sources of copper in minerals etc. Just an idea and opinion. With adults you could always go back and give them another 2 gm dose after the first one (I would think). It would be better to play it safe with something your new with IMO. 

I was planning to get some of the 2 gm and give them a try. My vet actually recommend getting blood work ran to check levels if we were going to give a fair amount.

Also everything I read said dosing once a year is all you should do. No more then once every 8 months. If it was me with adults I would do 2 gm starting out and if you don't see enough improvement in maybe a week or 2 then I would give the other 2 gm and let that be it for the year. (but thats just me).

Hummm now I kinda want a PBJ sandwich minus the added copper! :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> Just be sure the goats eat that sandwich and not your daughter :wink:
> 
> Everything I have read says 2 gm for kids and 4 gm for adults. But I would start out with 2 gm for everyone if it was me just starting and if they are getting other sources of copper in minerals etc. Just an idea and opinion. With adults you could always go back and give them another 2 gm dose after the first one (I would think). It would be better to play it safe with something your new with IMO.
> 
> ...


LOL yeah I don't know if pbJ and copper could taste so yummy haha 

I'll try what you said, we have 4 adults, and we'll use one capsule and divide it equally and give it that way. Iknow our goats aren't eating much mineral, and they don't get much grain this time of year so I don't think they are getting much, but I definitely agree better to be safe than sorry.

The only ones who won't get it is the young does and kids. They get more grain and eat more minerals and I really don't have any complaints about the way they look right now


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL yeah I don't know if pbJ and copper could taste so yummy haha
> 
> I'll try what you said, we have 4 adults, and we'll use one capsule and divide it equally and give it that way. Iknow our goats aren't eating much mineral, and they don't get much grain this time of year so I don't think they are getting much, but I definitely agree better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> The only ones who won't get it is the young does and kids. They get more grain and eat more minerals and I really don't have any complaints about the way they look right now


 :laugh: I don't think it would taste good either.

I have two that don't seem to be getting enough right now. For some reason they do not like the normal minerals right now so I am having to put out a secondary mineral I normally do not use to get them to eat more. If one wasn't so young I would go ahead and give her some but I want to let her get a little older still. My normal mineral has zinpro in with it so they are now also having some without zinpro left out as well.

Glad your guys and gals are looking good!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > LOL yeah I don't know if pbJ and copper could taste so yummy haha
> ...


I think the mineral we have is ultralyx <medicated>, and I think it's the medication part they don't like, but it's also the red based mineral, and from what i"ve read it can cause them to not absorb as much copper?
We have another kind from Southern states, black based, and they won't touch it  Well honestly I haven't tried it on the young does who are the ones wanting the mineral, so maybe I"ll give them some.

I don't see fishtail or anything, but they don't seem to have much parasite resistance, and from what I've been reading, copper deficiency can cause parasite problems to be worse. PLus I know they don't get a lot of copper since they don't get much grain, so I do feel safe giving them some.
I think it might help our one doe who is somewhat unthrifty. I think she's just a narrowly built goat, but she should be picking up her weight by now.


----------

